# Which of these test easiest?



## LilyR (1 mo ago)

Hi all, can you give me an advice, which of these test easiest? Thanks in advance


----------



## sharongeorger (1 mo ago)

Go for PTE. its not super easy but much better and predictable than IELTS and the results come 24 hours later.


----------

